# جاهز للحوار...



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا لجميع الإخوه والإخوات.

في هذا الموضوع أنا جاهز لأي سؤال. 

أتمنى أن يكون هذا النقاش مفيد ويسوده جو المحبه والإحترام :new8:


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

أهلا أخي ....
عندي أسئلة بخصوص الإلحاد ؟
1- إن لم يكن يوجد الله فمن أين وجد هذا العالم ؟
2- إن يكن يوجد الله فمن أين أتى الإنسان الأول ( آدم ) والحيوان الأول والنبات الأول؟
هذه أسئلة مبدأية ..
تحياتي...


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أهلا أخي ....
> عندي أسئلة بخصوص الإلحاد ؟
> 1- إن لم يكن يوجد الله فمن أين وجد هذا العالم ؟
> 2- إن يكن يوجد الله فمن أين أتى الإنسان الأول ( آدم ) والحيوان الأول والنبات الأول؟
> ...



أهلا (راجعلك يسوع)..
الجواب على سؤالك الأول: لغاية الان العلم لا يزال يبحث عن موجد الكون وهنالك عدة نظريات علميه أولها واشهرها نظرية الإنفجار العظيم ولكن مؤخرا بدأ بعض العلماء بالبحث عما قبل الإنفجار العظيم وهذا مالم يكن يناقش من قبل لأنه كان يعتبر سؤالا غير منطقيا ولكن طبعا العلم يتغير والحياة تتغير وهنالك أربع أو خمس نظريات عما قبل الإنفجار العظيم وأنصحك أن تشاهد الرابط التالي لبرنامج بعنوان (ماذا حدث قبل الإنفجار العظيم؟) رجاء أن تشاهده لأنني لا أستطيع أن أكتب كل تلك النظريات هنا. تفضل الرابط.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaVmJWQaTcs

الجواب على سؤالك الثاني: أنت قلت الإنسان الاول آدم، انا لا أؤمن بأدم وحوا وقصة الخلق والستة أيام.....الخ من وجهات النظر الدينيه لنشأة الأرض مع إحترامي لها.
العلم يؤمن أن الحياة نشأت من كائنات بسيطه جدا وتحولت إلى كائنات أكثر تعقيدا وهكذا وقد إحتاج الأمر لملايين السنين، وهذا مايعترف به العلم تحت إسم (التطور بالإنتقاء الطبيعي أو مايسمى بنظرية التطور أو النشوء والإرتقاء) وقد دعمت هذه النظرية العلميه بالكثير من الأدله والبراهين التي أثبت صحتها على مر 150 عاما، وأود أن تعرف ان العلم لن يقبل بأي نظرية دون دليل علمي واضح عنها، وطبعا نظرية التطور الان تدرس في أرقى وأعرق الجامعات في العالم ومما لا شك فيه أن الدول لن تصرف أموالا على مجرد "كذبه" كما يسميها البعض. 

وشكري الجزيل لك لطرحك الأسئله.


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز ( الملحد السعيد ).....
بالنسبة لجوابك الأول أوكي ماشي...
لكن بالنسبة لجوابك الثاني ... الصراح ما اقتنعت فيه ..فحسب ما تقول يا عزيزي ..يمكن للقردة أن تتطور (حسب نظرية التطور ) وتصبح بشر إذا !!!... وبالتاي يزداد عدد البشر دون تكاثر , أليس تحليلي منطقي ؟
شكرا لأجوبتك ولطرحك للحوار اخي ​


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أخي العزيز ( الملحد السعيد ).....
> بالنسبة لجوابك الأول أوكي ماشي...
> لكن بالنسبة لجوابك الثاني ... الصراح ما اقتنعت فيه ..فحسب ما تقول يا عزيزي ..يمكن للقردة أن تتطور (حسب نظرية التطور ) وتصبح بشر إذا !!!... وبالتاي يزداد عدد البشر دون تكاثر , أليس تحليلي منطقي ؟
> شكرا لأجوبتك ولطرحك للحوار اخي ​



لم أفهم بالتحديد ماذا تقصد عندما قلت أن البشر يستطيعون التزايد دون تكاثر :thnk0001:

نظرية التطور حقيقة علميه ولكن لا يزال البحث جاري عن أصل البشر، هل هو الشمبانزي أو أصل مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي. ولكن الأغلب يعتبر اننا نحن والشمبانزي نشترك في أصل واحد، الأمر أشبه بشخص أنجب ولدين وكل منهما راح في طريق ولكل منهما أصبح أسلوب حياة وووو.....الخ. وهذا مأعتقد انا أيضا عن وجود أصل مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي. 
ولكن أود أن توضح أكثر ماعلاقة نظرية التطور وأصلنا في مسألة التكاثر؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

أنت قلت ما يلي : " العلم يؤمن أن الحياة نشأت من كائنات بسيطه جدا وتحولت إلى كائنات أكثر تعقيدا وهكذا وقد إحتاج الأمر لملايين السنين، وهذا مايعترف به العلم تحت إسم (التطور بالإنتقاء الطبيعي أو مايسمى بنظرية التطور أو النشوء والإرتقاء "....
وخلاصة قولك التي أنا فهمتها هي : أن الكائنات البسيطة جدا قد تحولت إلى كائنات معقدة جدا.... _ ولنحذف كلمة ( جدا ) من الطرفين .. (وهذا الحذف يجوز لنا ) .. فتصبح عندئذ : الكائنات البسيطة تتحول إلى كائنات معقدة ...
وجوهر هذه المقولة يقر بأن كل مستوى من الكائنات يتحول إلى مستوى أعلى منه بالتطور ....
و مستوى البشر أعلى من مستوى القردة بالتطور .. إذا فيمكن للقردة أن تتطور و تتحول إلى بشر ...
وبالتالي فإن الحياة تستمر وأعداد البشر تزيد دون الحاجة إلى الزواج والتكاثر ...
فاصل صغير : يا ريت يصير هالشي ... بيني و بينك منرتاح من الزواج ووجع الراس ههههههه...
*عدنا....*​أليس ما أقول صحيح , إذا ؟ ​


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أنت قلت ما يلي : " العلم يؤمن أن الحياة نشأت من كائنات بسيطه جدا وتحولت إلى كائنات أكثر تعقيدا وهكذا وقد إحتاج الأمر لملايين السنين، وهذا مايعترف به العلم تحت إسم (التطور بالإنتقاء الطبيعي أو مايسمى بنظرية التطور أو النشوء والإرتقاء "....
> وخلاصة قولك التي أنا فهمتها هي : أن الكائنات البسيطة جدا قد تحولت إلى كائنات معقدة جدا.... _ ولنحذف كلمة ( جدا ) من الطرفين .. (وهذا الحذف يجوز لنا ) .. فتصبح عندئذ : الكائنات البسيطة تتحول إلى كائنات معقدة ...
> وجوهر هذه المقولة يقر بأن كل مستوى من الكائنات يتحول إلى مستوى أعلى منه بالتطور ....
> و مستوى البشر أعلى من مستوى القردة بالتطور .. إذا فيمكن للقردة أن تتطور و تتحول إلى بشر ...
> ...



لا أخي الغالي، لكي يتطور كائن ما فإنه يحتاج لملايين السنين وكذلك للدافع للتطور، الشمبانزي أو القرده بشكل عام الان لا تحتاج للتطور لانها متأقلمه مع ظروفها المعيشيه وطبعا هذا لا يمنع التطور ولكنه يبطئه أو ماشابه وأكرر أنه لكى تتطور كائن ما فإنه يحتاج ليس لالاف السنين بل ملايين السنين، ونحن البشر الان عمرنا على الارض لا يتجاوز الالاف. والتكاثر هام جدا للتطور لأنه عن طريق التكاثر يتم توارث الجينات وهكذا...

بالنسبة لموضوع الزواج، ياسيدي صاحبك راح يتزوج السنه الجاي، يعني اجا وقت الالتزام اخخخخ


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

إذا هيك أفحمتني :giveup:
وبالنسبة للوضوع التاني... إي ألف مبروك و نشالله بتتهنوا ..بس الله يعينك .. هههههه
:36_15_15:


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> إذا هيك أفحمتني :giveup:
> وبالنسبة للوضوع التاني... إي ألف مبروك و نشالله بتتهنوا ..بس الله يعينك .. هههههه
> :36_15_15:



شو بدي لحق تلحق، زواج وجامعه، بس الحلو إني راح أتزوج بره، لا تكون حسبت إني راح أتزوج مسلمه وانا ملحد، بدك ينقطع راسي :bud:


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> لم أفهم بالتحديد ماذا تقصد عندما قلت أن البشر يستطيعون التزايد دون تكاثر :thnk0001:
> 
> نظرية التطور حقيقة علميه ولكن لا يزال البحث جاري عن أصل البشر، هل هو الشمبانزي أو أصل مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي. ولكن الأغلب يعتبر اننا نحن والشمبانزي نشترك في أصل واحد، الأمر أشبه بشخص أنجب ولدين وكل منهما راح في طريق ولكل منهما أصبح أسلوب حياة وووو.....الخ. وهذا مأعتقد انا أيضا عن وجود أصل مشترك بيننا وبين الشمبانزي.
> ولكن أود أن توضح أكثر ماعلاقة نظرية التطور وأصلنا في مسألة التكاثر؟؟؟؟؟؟



أخي اعذرني لأني معلوماتي في الموضوع ده بسيطة جدا وتحمل أسألتي اللي هي ممكن تكون بالنسبة لك تفهة
أنا سألتك سؤال قبل كده وقولت لك ماهي بداية الإنسان علي الأرض واللي فهمته دلوقتي إن الإنسان نتيجة تتطور الشمبانزي طيب ماهي بداية الشمبانزي علي الأرض ولو كان ده عن طريق الصدفة مثل ماقولت مسبقا طب هي الصدفة دي ممكن تخلق من كل حيوان أو طير أو حشرة من كل نوع جه بالصدفة بعد الانفجار إن يكون ذكر و أنثي .


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> شو بدي لحق تلحق، زواج وجامعه، بس الحلو إني راح أتزوج بره، لا تكون حسبت إني راح أتزوج مسلمه وانا ملحد، بدك ينقطع راسي


 وزوجتك ما دينها .. أم أنها ملحدة أيضا ؟!!!!!!
وإن كانت هي ملحدة فمن وين عكشتها ههههههه.. لأني بعرف أنو نسبة الملحدين بكل العالم هي 2 بالمية ...!!!!!:thnk0001:


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> وزوجتك ما دينها .. أم أنها ملحدة أيضا ؟!!!!!!
> وإن كانت هي ملحدة فمن وين عكشتها ههههههه.. لأني بعرف أنو نسبة الملحدين بكل العالم هي 2 بالمية ...!!!!!:thnk0001:


2بالميه، هههههههههههه. ياغالي الملحدين ليس من الضروري أن يصرخوا أنا ملحد ياعالم ياهووووووو. هى ليبراليه، بمعنى أنها مسيحيه ولكنها ليست بمسيحيه، يعني مسيحيه بالمولد فقط. من بريطانيا، وطبعا "ماعكشتها"  ولن أسرد قصتنا هنا على الملأ :thnk0001


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أخي اعذرني لأني معلوماتي في الموضوع ده بسيطة جدا وتحمل أسألتي اللي هي ممكن تكون بالنسبة لك تفهة
> أنا سألتك سؤال قبل كده وقولت لك ماهي بداية الإنسان علي الأرض واللي فهمته دلوقتي إن الإنسان نتيجة تتطور الشمبانزي طيب ماهي بداية الشمبانزي علي الأرض ولو كان ده عن طريق الصدفة مثل ماقولت مسبقا طب هي الصدفة دي ممكن تخلق من كل حيوان أو طير أو حشرة من كل نوع جه بالصدفة بعد الانفجار إن يكون ذكر و أنثي .



أخت هاله، بالطبع لن أعتبر أى من الأسئلة تافهه. أنا قلت واقولها مره أخرى ان أصل الإنسان لغاية الان مابين نظريتين، اننا تتطورنا من الشمبانزي او أننا والشمبانزي لنا سلف مشترك وإنقرض. وانا أؤيد النظرية الثانيه.

ومعلومات عن الشمبانزي كالتالي من موقع ويكيبيديا 

الشِمْبانزِي أو البَعَام أو البَعَامَة هو نوع القردة العليا الأفريقية وهو من سکنة الکهوف Pan troglodytes في إفريقيا ينتمي لعائلة الهومينيدي (أشباه الإنسان) التي تضم إلى جانب الشِمْبَانْزِي، الجيبون والغوريلا والسعلاة. وهناك نوع آخر من الشمبانزي القزم يسمى بالونوبو.ويُصنف الشِمْبَانْزِي ضمن الحيوانات الأكثر ذكاء.


تطور الشمبانزي

ويعتبر البونوبو والشمبانزي قريب الصلة بالإنسان في السلم التطوري. تم تحديد خريطة جينوم کل من الإنسان والشمبانزي وکانت النتيجة مذهلة إذ أن الحمض النووي للشمبانزي مطابق بنسبة من 94،6 % إلى 99،4 % وهناك اختلاف بين العلماء في تحديد نسبة التطابق ولکن ليس هناك عالم أعطى نسبة أقل من 94%،. ويمکنك عزيزي القاريء قراءة التقرير الکامل باللغة الإنکليزية من خلال الرابط التالي

الرابط:  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شمبانزي


خطأ كبير جدا أن يظن الناس أن التطور صدفه، التطور كما قلت مسبقا هو ليست عمليه عشوائيه وليست عمليه مصممه في نفس الوقت، بل أنها تتجه نحو مايفرضه الواقع والظروف المحيطه. 

بالنسبة لنشأة العالم أيضا كما سبق وذكرت في ردي للاخ (راجعلك يايسوع) أتمنى أن تطلعي عليه في هذا الموضوع.

تحياتي القلبيه


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أخت هاله، بالطبع لن أعتبر أى من الأسئلة تافهه. أنا قلت واقولها مره أخرى ان أصل الإنسان لغاية الان مابين نظريتين، اننا تتطورنا من الشمبانزي او أننا والشمبانزي لنا سلف مشترك وإنقرض. وانا أؤيد النظرية الثانيه.
> 
> ومعلومات عن الشمبانزي كالتالي من موقع ويكيبيديا
> 
> ...



طيب أنت ماقولتليش كيف وصلت هذه الازواج إلي الأرض من حيوانات وطيور وحشرات يعني لماذا ذكر وأنثي ليه مش نوع واحد من الجنس لأنه معروف انه يوجد نوعين من الجنس للتكاثر 
أرجو تكون فهمت قصدي لو أنا مش عارفة أوضح السؤال


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> طيب أنت ماقولتليش كيف وصلت هذه الازواج إلي الأرض من حيوانات وطيور وحشرات يعني لماذا ذكر وأنثي ليه مش نوع واحد من الجنس لأنه معروف انه يوجد نوعين من الجنس للتكاثر
> أرجو تكون فهمت قصدي لو أنا مش عارفة أوضح السؤال



اختي ألم تسمعي من قبل عن مايسمى بالتكاثر اللاجنسي، أي أن هنالك كائنات تتكاثر دون الحاجه للجنس، وهنالك كائنات لا يوجد منها زوجين وهذا خطأ علمي وقع فيه القرآن بالمناسبه حيث ذكر أن جميع الكائنات الحيه لها أزواج وتتكاثر وهذا طبعا لم يعد صحيحا على الإطلاق. 
الخلاصه أنه ليس من الضروري أن تكون جميع الكائنات بحاجه للجنس لكى تتكاثر وليس جميع الكائنات لها ذكر وأنثي.


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> اختي ألم تسمعي من قبل عن مايسمى بالتكاثر اللاجنسي، أي أن هنالك كائنات تتكاثر دون الحاجه للجنس، وهنالك كائنات لا يوجد منها زوجين وهذا خطأ علمي وقع فيه القرآن بالمناسبه حيث ذكر أن جميع الكائنات الحيه لها أزواج وتتكاثر وهذا طبعا لم يعد صحيحا على الإطلاق.
> الخلاصه أنه ليس من الضروري أن تكون جميع الكائنات بحاجه للجنس لكى تتكاثر وليس جميع الكائنات لها ذكر وأنثي.



يعني بمعني ذلك انه كان من الممكن أن الإنسان يتكاثر إن كان جنس واحد؟ ، وياريت تفدني بالمعلومات اللي عندك وتقولي ايه هي الكائنات اللي بتتكاثر دون الأحتياج للجنس .


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

وعايزة اقولك إن وجود كائنات تتكاثر دون الأحتياج للجنس ده مايمنعش انه لا يوجد إله لهذا الكون لو قولنا إن في كائن بيتكاثر دون الاحتياج للجنس طب وباقي الكائنات لماذا نوعين من الجنس لماذا كل الكائنات الكثيرة هذه ذكر وأنثي


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> يعني بمعني ذلك انه كان من الممكن أن الإنسان يتكاثر إن كان جنس واحد؟ ، وياريت تفدني بالمعلومات اللي عندك وتقولي ايه هي الكائنات اللي بتتكاثر دون الأحتياج للجنس .



التكاثر الجنسي و اللاجنسي في الكائنات الحية :
أولا : التكاثر بالانشطار :
يوجد هذا التكاثر في البكتيريا و اليوجلينا و البرامسيوم فعند وجود الظروف البيئية المناسبة تبدأ كل خلية بالانشطار لتعطي خليتين وهكذا .
ثانيا : التكاثر بالجراثيم اللاجنسية :
يوجد هذا التكاثر في بعض الطلائعيات وبعض الفطريات مثل عفن الخبز وبعض النباتات حيث أنها تحتوي على أعضاء خاصة تسمى الحافظات الجرثومية ويوجد بداخل كل حافظة عدد كبير من الجراثيم التي تخرج إلى البيئة بعد تمزق الحافظة وعندما تحصل هذه الجراثيم على بيئة مناسبة تبدأ بالنمو وتعطي كائنا جديدا .
ثالثا : التكاثر بالتبرعم :
يوجد هذا التكاثر في الخميرة و الهيدرا حيث تخرج نتوء من أحد جوانبها وتنقسم الخلية إلى قسمين قسم ينتقل إلى النتوء والآخر يبقى مكانه وقد ينفصل البرعم بعد نموه أو يبقى متصلا بالأم ويكون سلسلة . 
رابعا : التكاثر الخضري في النبات :
1-التكاثر بالريزومات :
الريزومة هي ساق تمتد أفقيا تحت التربة تتكون من براعم إبطية تستنفذ الغذاء فتموت الريزومة وتنفصل البراعم لتكون نبات جديد مثل النجيل و الغاب و الكانا .
2-التكاثر بالدرنات :
الدرنة هي ساق أرضية تحتوي على حفر يوجد بها براعم فعند تقسيم الدرنة إلى أجزاء تحتوي على براعم تنمو وتعطي نبات جديد مثل البطاطس .
3-التكاثر بالكرومات :
الكرومة هي ساق تحمل أوراق حرشفية ويخرج منها براعم عند تنفصل تنمو لتعطي نبات جديد مثل القلقاس
4-التكاثر بالإبصال :
يوجد هذا التكاثر في البصل .
5-التكاثر بالفسائل :
يوجد هذا التكاثر في النخيل و الموز حيث يوضع بجانب الشجرة كمية من التراب وذلك لتحفيزها لتكون الفسائل التي إذا ما فصلت عن الأم تنمو وتعطي نبات جديد .
6-التكاثر بالعقلة :
عند تقطيع الساق إلى عقل تحتوي على براعم وزرعها تنمو وتعطي نبات جديد مثل قصب السكر و العنب و الورد .
7-التكاثر بالترقيد :
عند دفن غصن شجرة تحت التراب مع بقائه متصلا بالأم تقوم البراعم المدفونة بالنمو وتكون جذور عرضية وأغصان تفصل عن الأم وتزرع لتعطي نبات جديد مثل العنب و الياسمين الزفر و الورد .
8-التطعيم :
يقوم المزارع بأخذ برعم شجرة جيدة ولصقه على ساق شجرة من نفس الفصيلة غير مرغوب بها وهذا يسمى التطعيم بالبرعم وقد يكون الاستبدال لغصن يحمل عدة براعم فتسمى التطعيم بالقلم .

9-التكاثر بالأوراق :
عند سقوط بعض الأوراق وحصولها على بيئة رطبة مناسبة تنمو وتعطي نبات جديد مثل البيوجينيا و البنفسج الأفريقي.

منقول.


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> وعايزة اقولك إن وجود كائنات تتكاثر دون الأحتياج للجنس ده مايمنعش انه لا يوجد إله لهذا الكون لو قولنا إن في كائن بيتكاثر دون الاحتياج للجنس طب وباقي الكائنات لماذا نوعين من الجنس لماذا كل الكائنات الكثيرة هذه ذكر وأنثي



اخت هالة، الان أتريكين من موضوع إله وغيره، أنت سألتي سؤال عن التكاثر والجنس ووو....الخ وأنا أعطيك الجواب،بالمناسبه ألم يقل الكتاب المقدس أنه خلق من كل شئ زوجين ليتكاثرا، وهاهنا اليوم نرى العكس تماما :thnk0001:


----------



## عاطف ياهو (8 أغسطس 2011)

_كلا مك فى الصميم اختى هاله ...... يكفى ان ينظر الانسا الى الكون بكل تعقيداته حتى يرك ووجود الله _


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _كلا مك فى الصميم اختى هاله ...... يكفى ان ينظر الانسا الى الكون بكل تعقيداته حتى يرك ووجود الله _


عذرا أخ عاطف، لديك سؤال وجهه لي، لا أريد للموضوع أن يحور لموضوع آخر، مجددا لديك أي سؤال وجهه لي. نحن لسنا في حلبة مصارعه لكي يشجع كل منا الاخر. :boxing:


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> التكاثر الجنسي و اللاجنسي في الكائنات الحية :
> أولا : التكاثر بالانشطار :
> يوجد هذا التكاثر في البكتيريا و اليوجلينا و البرامسيوم فعند وجود الظروف البيئية المناسبة تبدأ كل خلية بالانشطار لتعطي خليتين وهكذا .
> ثانيا : التكاثر بالجراثيم اللاجنسية :
> ...



ياأخي أنت بتكلمني عن الكائنات دي ليه أنا بتكلم عن كائنات حية مثل الإنسان والحيوان والطيور والحشرات سؤالي كان عن الكائنات دي ليه ذكر وأنثي وأي كائن فيهم ممكن يتكاثر دون الحاجة للجنس؟


----------



## عاطف ياهو (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> عذرا أخ عاطف، لديك سؤال وجهه لي، لا أريد للموضوع أن يحور لموضوع آخر، مجددا لديك أي سؤال وجهه لي. نحن لسنا في حلبة مصارعه لكي يشجع كل منا الاخر. :boxing:


 ...... 

اخى العزيز انا ليس لدى سؤال لك وذلك لانك مقتنع بفكره عدم وجود  الله...... فبماذا اسئلك اذا ......


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 أغسطس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tp81NDoRS5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]u6nGapQy1FE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]T2-_vpM5p6U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]k8GUBmwIfII&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oVt-EgrsO8c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5qT86GDBJRE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2011)

*هلا happy atheist انشاالله تكون بخير 
سؤالى ليك الاول قبل ما نبدأ فى اى شئ 
ماهى مشكلتك ؟ ماهى مشكلتك مع الله ؟ما الذى يمنعك من الايمان به ؟
اعتقد ان هذا هو جوهر الموضوع 

محبتى 
*


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

أخت هاله، إذا كنت حقا تريدين ان تعرفي الجواب وليس فقط أن تسألي لغرض معين فهذا رابط أنصحك بمشاهدته لبرنامج يتحدث عن تطور الجنس 

http://www.youtube.com/user/fluxqubit#g/c/86CF0B9494FFD205


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هلا happy atheist انشاالله تكون بخير
> سؤالى ليك الاول قبل ما نبدأ فى اى شئ
> ماهى مشكلتك ؟ ماهى مشكلتك مع الله ؟ما الذى يمنعك من الايمان به ؟
> اعتقد ان هذا هو جوهر الموضوع
> ...



أهلا أخت نانسي، لا توجد لدى مشكله مع الله فهو غير موجود، ولكن لدى مشكلة مع "فكرة" الله.

عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه للأديان على أخطأ علميه جسيمه ، وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على أوامر بقتل النساء والأطفال والهجوم على المدن فقط لأنها ليست من بني إسرائيل أو لأنها ليست من العرب، عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قوانين ظالمه وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قصص ومعجزات صعب أن يتقبلها العقل السليم، عندها لا يكون هنالك مجال للإيمان بها وتصديقها.


----------



## HappyAtheist (8 أغسطس 2011)

أريد المزيد من الأسئله.....هيا أغرقوني بالأسئلة رجاء :94:


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أهلا أخت نانسي، لا توجد لدى مشكله مع الله فهو غير موجود، ولكن لدى مشكلة مع "فكرة" الله.
> 
> عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه للأديان على أخطأ علميه جسيمه ، وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على أوامر بقتل النساء والأطفال والهجوم على المدن فقط لأنها ليست من بني إسرائيل أو لأنها ليست من العرب، عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قوانين ظالمه وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قصص ومعجزات صعب أن يتقبلها العقل السليم، عندها لا يكون هنالك مجال للإيمان بها وتصديقها.


 أناااااااااااااااا أعترض ..........
1- الله موجود ( مهما قال جميع الملحدين ) ... والله ليس " فكرة كما قلت بل الله هو الله ...
2- من فضلك قل : الله غير موجود بنظري .. ولا تقل : الله غير موجود ( هيك حاف ).
3- وهل الإنجيل المقدس يحتوي خطأ علمي جسيم ؟!! وإن كان نعم فما هو هذا الخطأ؟
4- وهل الإنجيل المقدس يأمر بالقتل !!!!!؟ وهل الإنجيل المقدس يحوي قوانين ظالمة!!!!؟
5- وكيف يمكنك أن تفكر بكيفية طريقة صنع المعجزات التي كان يعملها الرب يسوع ؟!!!!
لأنه لو عرفت أنت كيف قام بها ,لكنت بإمكانك أن تقوم أنت بها و بالتالي أنت تصبح إله !!!!!....​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أهلا أخت نانسي، لا توجد لدى مشكله مع الله فهو غير موجود، ولكن لدى مشكلة مع "فكرة" الله.
> 
> عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه للأديان على أخطأ علميه جسيمه ، وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على أوامر بقتل النساء والأطفال والهجوم على المدن فقط لأنها ليست من بني إسرائيل أو لأنها ليست من العرب، عندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قوانين ظالمه وعندما تحتوي الكتب المقدسه على قصص ومعجزات صعب أن يتقبلها العقل السليم، عندها لا يكون هنالك مجال للإيمان بها وتصديقها.



*جميل ,من شرح لك الكتاب المقدس؟
مت هى الامثلة على الاخطاء العلمية فى الكتاب المقدس 
ومن شرح لك حروب العهد القديم بهذة الطريقة ؟
اعطينى امثلة لكى نتناقش فيها 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أغسطس 2011)

*بداية ..اسالك ..هل انت هنا لمناقشة فكرة وجود الله من عدمه ام فقط تدعي الالحاد و تتخذ ذلك ستارا لتوجيه الطعون للكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*
*لم اسمعك تتكلم عن نبي الذباب الشاذ الذي لم يرحم عجوزا و لا ام ترضع طفلها و يبدو انك لا تعلم - او تدعي عدم العلم - بانه اسواء صورة مشوهة يمكن ان يعرفها الانسان البسيط عن انبياء الله و لا عجب ان تسبب بصورته النجسة هذه في الحاد الكثيرين و رفضهم فكرة وجود الله من الاساس.*
*اما عندما تخوض في الكتاب المقدس و تريد محاورتنا فيه فامامك خيار من اثنين لا ثالث لهما :*
*فاما تتناقش بعلم و موضوعية و تركيز و بادلة دامغة نابعة عن فهم عميق للكتاب المقدس ..و اما - ان كنت من السطحيين هواة القفز فوق السطور و التعامي عن الحقائق - الا تناقش فيه هنا اطلاقا في المنتدي العام بل توجه لقسم الرد علي الشبهات و اطرح هناك نتاج فهمك السطحي و طعونك لكي نرد عليها الرد المناسب *​


----------



## HappyAtheist (9 أغسطس 2011)

أنا لست سطحي ياعزيزي، ولماذا كل هذا الغضب؟؟ أنا في منتدى مسيحي يعني لا علاقة لمحمد بما اتحدث عنه، عندما اكون في منتدى إسلامي أنتقد فيه الإسلام، وبالمناسبه أنا لم انتقد المسيح بل على العكس.

أتعلم أن أسلوبك هذا وضح لي ماهى درجة تفكيرك، نعم لقد ظننت أن لك أسلوب راقي ولكنه هاهو ظهر اسلوبك.

وسعيد جدا لذلك قبل ان أضيع وقتي معك.

أنا لست سطحي وانا ملحد ولست أتستر.


----------



## HappyAtheist (9 أغسطس 2011)

لكي أثبت لك زيف إدعائك "القذر" وأثبت عقدة النقص التي فيك وفي امثالك.

هاهو اول سبب جعلني اترك الإسلام وتناقض القرآن مع العلم
تفضل ياهذا 

ايمكن لمسلم أن يكتب التالي 

هدى هذا الموضوع لكل مسلم ، يمر بما مررت به انا سابقاً ، من حيرة و قلق و تخبط .. متسائلاً عن حقيقة و صحة دينة ..


هذا الموضوع لا يتناول موضوع الإعجاز القرآنى من بعيد او قريب ، بل هو على النقيض تماماً من ذلك ، حيث يتناول و يتعامل مع التناقضات الواضحة بين كلا من الحقائق العلمية من جهه و بين صحيح النص الإسلامى من (قرآن و احاديث صحيحة) من جهه اخرى .


جاءتنى فكرة هذا الموضوع من واقع مهم جداً لاحظتة ..

أولاً: الانتشار المفاجئ للتدين -(و إن كان ظاهرى)- الذى اجتاح اوطاننا العربية ، هو نتيجة مباشرة و حتمية لعملية ربط العلم بالدين ، برغم ان الربط تم بالتلفيق و التدليس و الغش ، و لكنه ادى لهذه النتيجه.

ثانياً: حالتى انا شخصياً من شهور قليلة ، حيث لاحظت :

- لاحظت أن الناس - فى اى مكان- كلهم يؤمنون بما ولدوا عليه و كلٌ يدعى إمتلاك دينة الحقيقة المطلقة.

- عندما نشاهد فى التليفزيون مثلاً بوذياً يتوضأ باللبن ، او السيخ يستحمون فى نهرهم المقدس ، او الشيعة يحيون يوم عشوراء بجرح انفسهم ، او اليهود و هم يبكون على حائط المبكى او يضعون الرمال و الطين على رؤسهم و هم ينوحون فى يوم ...
  نشعر - كمسلمون - بالدهشة و الإنكار ربما يشعر آخرون بالإستهزاء من تلك الممارسات الدينية التى يؤديها افرادها بخشوع و إيمان تام و يقين !
  هنا تسائلت وقتها - كمسلم - هل إذا كنت اوروبياً او امريكياً او جنوب إفريقياً او ارجنتينياً او يابانياً ذو فكر و ثقافة مختلفة ، ماذا كنت سأشعر وقتها من مشاهدتى فى التليفزيون نساء منتقبات أو رجال يقومون برجم فتاه او إمرأة او رجل بالحجارة حتى الموت ، او آلاف مؤلفة يدورون حول الكعبة بخشوع تام و إيمان ، ألن اشعر وقتها ايضاً بالدهشة و الإنكار و ربما السخرية من ممارسات غريبة و مغايرة لثقافتى و دينى و معتقدى ...

- ما الفارق ان اقرأ فى صحيفة ، فى قسم صدق او لا تصدق او قسم عادات الشعوب ، ان رجال الطوارق فى الصحراء الكبرى -الرجال و ليس النساء- يخفون اغلب وجوههم و يعتبرون إظهار الفم كإظهار العورة ! ... او ان أقرأ ان النساء فى البلاد العربية يخفون اجسامهم بالكامل بلباس يسمى النقاب ! ... او ان اقرأ عن إكتشاف قبيلة فى نهر الأمازون لا يرتدون اى ملابس و يعيشون عراه تماماً ! ... الخ

ما اريد توضيحة .. انى وصلت لقناعة بأن المكان الذى نشأت فيه هو الذى امدنى بقيم و أخلاق و عادات و أعراف مجتمعى .. تلك القيم و الأخلاق التى تحتمل الخطأ و الصواب
و لكنها بنظر المجتمع دائماً صحيحة ، فمثلاً فى قرى و ارياف مصر ، عندما تزف العروسة لبيت زوجها ، ينتظر الناس بالخارج ، حتى يقوم زوجها بفض عشاء بكارتها و الآتيان بدم بكارتها على قطعة قماش ، يطوفون بتلك القطعة فى القرية بينما تنطلق الزغاريد ، ليكون إثبات لأهل القرية على عذرية العروسة و حفاظها على شرفها ! فى عملية هى اشبه بإغتصاب العروسة و معاملتها على انها سلعة مشتراه ، و تأكدهم من جودة السلعة المسماه بالعروسة فهاذا مثال على ان العادات و التقاليد الخاطئة ، و المحمية من المجتمع .

و لما وصل تفكيرى لهذا ، وصلت لقناعة .. مفادها .. عمل عملية تصحيح مفاهيم لنفسى .. و العمل على فلترة و تنقية ما اسمعه و اراه و اشاهدة على انه الحقيقة المطلقة .. و فى هذا يعتبر انى وصلت إلى أول الطريق لتدريب نفسى و حمايتها من عمليات غسيل المخ ..

ثالثاً: وقتها نظرت للدين على انه يجب إعتناقة عن إقتناع ، لا عن وراثة ، فبدأت رحلة إستغرقت سنتين .. و كان هدفى واضحاً ..
     لا لإثبات الدين بالروحانيات و التأثير الوهمى .. نعم لإثبات الدين بالدليل و البرهان و البينة

إن كنتم تقولون ان الله لا يخطأ و ليس له ذله لسان .. و بعث لنا قرآن .. وُصف إنه لكل شئ تبيان .. فلنثبت صحة هذا الدين .. بالدليل و بالبرهان ...

قمت بمجهود شاق للتأكد و للتثبت من مواضيع زغلول النجار و بعد شهور طويلة من البحث إكتشفت التدليس الواضح و كذبة المتعمد

و لكن كانت عندى مشكلة .. بعد ان تهاوى الإعجاز العلمى امام ناظرى .. لم استطع ان اترك الدين وقتها .. كنت فى قرارة نفسى احتاج إلى العكس تماماً ..

كنت محتاج إلى تناقضات علمية صريحة واضحة ، فتكون دليلاً دامغاً لى على عدم صحة هذا الدين .. و لما قمت بالإطلاع اكثر .. وجدت ما كنت ابحث عنه ..

وقتها .. قمت بترك الإسلام .. مطمئن البال .. فوجود أخطاء رهيبة بل و عديدة .. بين الإسلام و بين الحقائق العلمية .. لا يجعلة من عند الخالق ، إن كان موجوداً اصلاً ..


رابعاً و اخيراً : اهدى هذا الموضوع لكل مسلم ، يمر بما مررت به ، من حيرة و قلق و تخبط .. اتمنى لك قراءة متأنية ..


(خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ 6 يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ 7 ) [الطارق]


تفسير الآية الاولى لابن كثير :
يَعْنِي الْمَنِيّ يَخْرُج دَفْقًا مِنْ الرَّجُل وَمِنْ الْمَرْأَة فَيَتَوَلَّد مِنْهُمَا الْوَلَد بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .


تفسير الآية الثانية لابن كثير :
يَعْنِي صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة وَهُوَ صَدْرُهَا . وَقَالَ شَبِيب بْن بِشْر عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس " يَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب" صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة أَصْفَر رَقِيق لَا يَكُون الْوَلَد إِلَّا مِنْهُمَا وَكَذَا قَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَعِكْرِمَة وَقَتَادَة وَالسُّدِّيّ وَغَيْرهمْ وَقَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَعِيد الْأَشَجّ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَة عَنْ مِسْعَر سَمِعْت الْحَكَم ذَكَرَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس " يَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب" قَالَ هَذِهِ التَّرَائِب وَوَضَعَ يَده عَلَى صَدْره . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك وَعَطِيَّة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس تَرِيبَة الْمَرْأَة مَوْضِع الْقِلَادَة وَكَذَا قَالَ عِكْرِمَة وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر . قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس التَّرَائِب بَيْن ثَدْيَيْهَا وَعَنْ مُجَاهِد : التَّرَائِب مَا بَيْن الْمَنْكِبَيْنِ إِلَى الصَّدْر وَعَنْهُ أَيْضًا التَّرَائِب أَسْفَل مِنْ التَّرَاقِي وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ : فَوْق الثَّدْيَيْنِ وَعَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر التَّرَائِب أَرْبَعَة أَضْلَاع مِنْ هَذَا الْجَانِب الْأَسْفَل وَعَنْ الضَّحَّاك التَّرَائِب بَيْن الثَّدْيَيْنِ وَالرِّجْلَيْنِ وَالْعَيْنَيْنِ وَقَالَ اللَّيْث بْن سَعْد عَنْ مَعْمَر بْن أَبِي جُبَيْبَة الْمَدَنِيّ أَنَّهُ بَلَغَهُ فِي قَوْل اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " يَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب" قَالَ وَهُوَ عُصَارَة الْقَلْب مِنْ هُنَاكَ يَكُون الْوَلَد وَعَنْ قَتَادَة " يَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب " مِنْ بَيْن صُلْبه وَنَحْره .


الصلب : هو ظهر الرجل

الترائب : صدر المرأة (هناك من قال صدرها أو ثديها أو بين الثدين أو موضع القلادة أو عظام الصدر)


إذن الآيتان تخبران بأن الإنسان تم تكوينة و خلقة من ماء دافق ، اى يخرج دفقاً ، من الرجل و المرأة ،

و يتم خروج الماء من ظهر الرجل و الماء الآخر من صدر المرأة ،

و بالطبع هناك عدة أخطاء علمية بالجملة و ليس خطأ واحد فى الآيتان :

الخطأ الأول :

القول بأن ماء المرأة المتدفق منها يساهم و يقوم بالتوازى مع ماء الرجل بتكوين الجنين و بالطبع هذا خطأ فاحش ، لسببين ..


اولاً : بويضة المرأة هى المسأولة عن منح الجنين لنصف جيناته الوراثية و المساعدة بتكوينة ، و لا دخل البته لماء المرأة بذلك بتاتاً ،

ثانياً : ماء المرأة ليس له غير وظيفة وحيدة ، و هى ترطيب و تزيت المهبل ليسهل دخول عضو الرجل بالداخل ، و لا يخرج هذا الماء

إلا فى حالة شعور المرأة بالإثارة و التهيّج الجنسى ، مع ملاحظة انه حتى فى حالة عدم خروج و تدفق هذا الماء ، فلا يمنع هذا من تكّون الجنين مادام الرجل قد قام بقذف حيواناته المنوية بالداخل.

قد يبدو البعض معارضين قائلين إن الآية الاولى لم تذكر ماء المرأة كمّكون اساسى للجنين بل ذكره بن كثر و هو رجل قد يخطئ و يصيب ، و هنا لن اثقل على القارئ بجلب تفسيرات آخرى تثبت نفس ما يقوله بن كثير ، و لكن سأقوم بجلب ما هو اكثر حجة و برهان على ان بن كثير كان مصيباً فى تفسيره للآية ، من فم رسول الإسلام نفسه :

(جئت أسألك عن شيء لا يعلمه أحد من أهل الأرض إلا نبي أو رجل أو رجلان قال ينفعك إن حدثتك قال أسمع بأذني قال جئت أسألك عن الولد قال ماء الرجل أبيض وماء المرأة أصفر فإذا اجتمعا فعلا مني الرجل مني المرأة أذكرا بإذن الله وإذا علا مني المرأة مني الرجل آنثا بإذن الله قال اليهودي لقد صدقت وإنك لنبي ثم انصرف فذهب فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لقد سألني هذا عن الذي سألني عنه وما لي علم بشيء منه حتى ‏ ‏أتاني الله به)
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...=root&Scope=0,9,1,10&Offset=0&SearchLevel=QBE
صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي

واضح جدا من الحديث ان محمد يخبر بأن ماء المرأة الذى وصف لونه بالأصفر بل و يسميه منى المرأة بل و يجتمع مع منى الرجل فينتج ذكراً او انثى ، و ذلك فقط متوقف باى الماءين سيتمكن من ان يعلو الماء الآخر لينتج ذكراً أو انثى !!

... ، بل و لن اكتفى بهذا الحديث الصحيح الذى يدلل بما لا يدع اى مجال للشك فى تفسير بن كثير بإخبار القرآن بدور ماء المرأة الاساسى فى تكوين الجنين ، بل ان لدينا دليل واضح و برهان ساطع من القرآن نفسه ، حيث أن الآية الثانية تشرح لنا ان ماء الرجل يخرج من ظهره بينما ماء المرأة يخرج من أترابها و هو بإتفاق كل المفسرين صدر المرأة و إن إختلفوا فقط إن كان الصدر ام عظام الصدر ام الثدين ام بين الثديين ام موضع القلادة على صدرها ..... الخ ،

إذن الآية الثانية هى دليلنا  الآخر القوى على ان القرآن يتحدث عن ماء المرأة الذى يخرج من صدرها كما تقول الآية الثانية ! 

الخطأ الثانى :

(يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ 7)

الخطأ الثانى يتمثل فى إيضاح القرآن بأن ماء الرجل او المنى يخرج من ظهر الرجل ، و أن ماء المرأة يخرج من الصدر ،

و بالطبع فإن هذا خطأ علمى رهيب ، فلا علاقة ابدا للظهر او للصدر بأى من الماءان ، بل حتى إذا إفترضنا جدلاً ان القرآن 

يتحدث عن بويضة المرأة - المانح الحقيقى لنصف صفات الجنين - لا ماء المرأة ، فلا علاقة ايضاً لصدر المرأة بالبويضة البته .


- من اين يخرج ماء الرجل ، و من اين يخرج ماء المرأة ؟

ماء الرجل يخرج و يتدفق عند القذف من الأكياس المنوية seminal vesicles و هى تحت المثانة ، و ذلك بعدما يكون المنى قد تكون

بواسطة الخصية testicle و البروستاتا prostata ، فلا علاقة لاى من كل ما سبق بالظهر بتاتاً ،

بل إن الدفق اساساً يأتى من الأكياس المنوية ،

. ، اما بالنسبة لماء المرأة ، فهو يُفرز من جدران المهبل ، فلا علاقة للمهبل هنا ايضاً بالصدر او الترائب او غيره !

كما ان البويضة ، توجد بالطبع بداخل الرحم فلا علاقة هنا ايضاً بصدر المرأة من بعيد او من قريب .


ماقولك الان؟؟؟ لو حقا انا مسلم لما قد أضع تناقض القرآن بالعلم

حقا أمركم غريب، "إسلام فوبيا"


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 أغسطس 2011)

*أخي ( الملحد السعيد ) ...طول بالك ليش معصب ؟ ولا يهمك ....*
*لكن من فضلك اقرأ ما بداخل  هذا الرابط  **http://www.gotquestions.org/Arabic/Arabic-atheism.html*
*ومن ثم اكتب تعليقك...*
*تحياتي...*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> لكي أثبت لك زيف إدعائك "القذر" وأثبت عقدة النقص التي فيك وفي امثالك.


*انت ليه قليل الادب ؟؟؟؟؟*
*همه قالولك عني قصير اللسان و الا حاجه؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2011)

*يُغلق بسبب تردي المستوى الأخلاقي من قِبل طارح الموضوع
*


----------

